# Goodbye brolice



## JackieT (Jan 29, 2005)

My poor bird passed.
He was born/hatched Nov 18th, 1989. My huband has had him for a long time. Around 3am, early saturday, the 16th of April, 2005 I saw him dying. actually thought he passed. My sobbing woke my husband up-- came out to see what was wrong, but the bird was still hanging on-- I carefully picked him up and held him close--- my husband and I took turns, but an hour passed and the poor bird was still hanging on--- my husband was not handling the situation very well, I made the decision to rush to the vet-- I knew they couldn't do anything for him, but I knew they could put him out of his misery. My husband was too emotional to go with me, so I held the bird on my chest and drove across town to the only vet opened at night that takes birds. Sadly, my bird passe in my arms only minutes from the vets. Going home was the hardest thing I have ever done. My husband and I cried for hours. I never went to sleep. He took a sick day from work,(that is shocking, because he hasn't taken a sick day in over 6 years) We have been crying so much
Other people without animals don't understand. It hurts when people laugh
They don't know what it is like to have a life in your hands be extinguished. This is my first experience holding a dying animal. I hope this depression passes. I am trying to be strong for my husband, and its hard to be the stable one, when all you want to do is is break down.

I will always remember brolice--- he was truly a great bird. My children greww up having him always in their life, he helped teach them responsiblity. He had the coolest personality, and was quite ornery with my daughter and I, but that never stopped my love for him! He always was whistling, its gonna be so hard to handle the silence.


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

so sorry to hear about your poor baby! I can completely understand how deeply you feel his loss. 

I am sure that you are devastated, but rest assured that this is part of the normal grieving process. You did everything that you could for him, and were there with him to comfort him at the end. I am sure that comforted him greatly and he died knowing that he was loved.

After some time passes and the grief subsides a bit, you will be left with the happy memories of the good times you had together. 

Proverbs 12:10 - The righteous one is caring for the soul of his domestic animal...


----------



## JackieT (Jan 29, 2005)

thank you

I read about grieving process... but this is truly hard
I feel guilty
like I could have done something--- like it is my fault
My heart hurts so much-- I can't eat-food disgusts me, I just want to turn the off switch on my brain cause all my thoughts are of guilt, and sadness
I am on this website today to distract myself. I am just worried this pain will never go away


----------



## JackieT (Jan 29, 2005)

thank you

I read about grieving process... but this is truly hard
I feel guilty
like I could have done something--- like it is my fault
My heart hurts so much-- I can't eat-food disgusts me, I just want to turn the off switch on my brain cause all my thoughts are of guilt, and sadness
I am on this website today to distract myself. I am just worried this pain will never go away


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

you might want to have a look at this page dealing with grief and pet loss...

http://www.petloss.com/muns.htm


----------



## jennifer2 (Mar 5, 2005)

I'm very sorry.
I couldn't think of a better way for a beloved pet to pass than up against the chest of someone that they loved and loved them back.

Jennifer


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss. I think it is very true that only other pet lovers can truly understand what we go though when we lose one of our precious animals. 
That is so touching that your husband took a sick day after losing your bird. I see my husband and myself doing the same when it is our turn.


----------



## Spuzzi (Jan 8, 2005)

awwww! I'm so sorry!  I almost know how you feel, my gerbil, Phoenix, was in the basement, and he caught hypothermia. I know the only reason he survived was because he was young, and he knew he loved me. I cried so hard, and I hugged him so much, but I thought nothing could save him. Just as he was slipping away, (and this is true) a tear landed on his head, right where his little star is. It seemed a little odd that it landed there, but I think that that was where he held his love for me. He seemed to regain conciousness. He was alright the next day. I know that if Brolice was younger, he would have hung on for longer, because he had a great life with a loving family. That is why he hung on for so long, I am sure. I am so sorry for your loss, and just believe that he is waiting for you at rainbow bridge. Like Jennifer2 said, it was great he died on the chest of someone he really loved  

Spuzzi


----------



## JackieT (Jan 29, 2005)

Nekochan- don't leave---- 


actually posting here helped with my grieving

I don't feel as guilty, alone... so much pressure to hold internally--- felt better to "get it out"... 

I think Rainbow bridge helps others with closure.....


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

It's closure and a tribute to the pet. That way many people get to know your little Bridge kitty or dog, or whatever pet you've lost. I do think it helps to know someone cares.


----------

